# Happy Village Camping Rome - question



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,
I understand that the campsite 'Happy Village Camping' in Rome has a free minibus that takes you go a nearby train station, where you can catch a train into Rome. 


Does anyone know if the train goes into the main railway station, Termini?


I can't seem to find out from the website.


Many thanks.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We stayed there last year. Yes there is a mini bus to the station. The train does not go to termini but terminates at a station just inside the walls from memory it was called Porte something.

However, if you get the right day ticket at the station near the campsite it covers you for the underground as well and there is an underground station virtually ajacent to the station you get off the train that will take you straight to Termini. Rome however is not a huge city and it is walkable. 

One tip, if you are over 65 take your passport in with you. All national monuments and museums are free to eu citizens over 65 in Italy but you have to show your passport.

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Dick is right. The free bus takes you directly to Prima Porta station nearby, and that train ends at Flaminio terminus which is close by Piazza del Popolo in Rome. It's the way we walked into the city.

If you have a dog, it may be required to wear a muzzle, although we generally managed to blag that. The restaurants we visited welcomed our westie and put bowls of water down for her.

We found Happy Villagio Camping to be popular and they do seem to squeeze vans in - So I suggest arriving early.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at Camping Tiber, http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_tiber.html , which also runs a free bus service to Prima Porta. If it is an option buy the tickets at the campsite to avoid queues at the station. At Flaminio terminus there is a Metro Station which will take you into the centre. Just be mindful of personal security in terms of wallets and bags on the metro.

David


----------

